#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Многим российским ламам закрыт въезд в Китай

## Еше Нинбо

Узнал, что многим российским ламам закрыт въезд в Китай, не пускают. Ширетуй одного дацана и Дид хамбо лама не смогли в частном порядке въехать в Китай.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.07.2016), Дмитрон (02.08.2016), Дондог (28.07.2016), Чагна Дордже (29.07.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Вообщето 101-й Гаден Трипа (глава гелугпы в изгнании, предидущий) свободно ездет в Тибет.
Здесь видимо что-то с откровенно антикитайской риторикой.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Они вообще из БТСР, вне антикитайской политики. Вот так бывает.

----------

Дондог (02.08.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Узнал, что многим российским ламам закрыт въезд в Китай, не пускают. Ширетуй одного дацана и Дид хамбо лама не смогли в частном порядке въехать в Китай.


Откуда инфа?

----------

Дондог (02.08.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

С первых уст. Называть имена не буду, не красиво будет.

----------


## Алсу

"Вот так бывает", вот просто так не бывает.
За отдельных субъектов БТСР не скажу, но европейские ламы спокойно ездят, кого знаю.
Тема надуманая, прошлый век или китаяфобия.

----------

Ersh (02.08.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Это китайский Панчен-лама и 101-й Глава Гелугпы в изгнании.

Мир давно изменился пора перестать жить мифами...

----------

Чагна Дордже (02.08.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

:Smilie: 
Повели в прошлом году официальную делегацию из Китая в дацан на экскурсию. Один из членов делегации признал на алтаре Далай Ламу. Почти все сразу бросились к выходу, одна из официальных лиц даже заплакала. Бежали как черт от ладана. Попросили потом засветить фотографии.
Больше после этого случая в дацан никто делегации из Китая не водит.

----------

Aion (02.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2016), Дондог (02.08.2016), Максим& (02.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (02.08.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

В Китае запретили музыку леди Гаги:
https://versia.ru/tvorchestvo-ledi-g...retili-v-kitae

----------

Максим& (02.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (02.08.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Китайцы будут ждать смерти Далай-ламы, потом выберут своего, как это обычно и происходило в истории Тибета до 13-го.
Для Китая он как Дудаев в 90-х.
А юридически законный царь, который может оспорить законность владения территорией Тибета, сложившийся на 20-й век,
 но к религии это уже мало имеет отношения.
Все видят, что Тибет преобразился, храмы сияют золотыми крышами.

----------


## Дондог

> Попросили потом засветить фотографии.


Не засвечивать надо было, а сохранить и шантажировать.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дондог

> Это китайский Панчен-лама и 101-й Глава Гелугпы в изгнании.
> Мир давно изменился пора перестать жить мифами...


1. 101-й, бывший(!) глава.
2. Он гражданин Франции.
3. Он, вроде бы, живёт в этом монастыре? http://shargadenpa.org/throneholder

----------


## Vega

> Китайцы будут ждать смерти Далай-ламы, потом выберут своего, как это обычно и происходило в истории Тибета до 13-го.
> Для Китая он как Дудаев в 90-х.
> А юридически законный царь, который может оспорить законность владения территорией Тибета, сложившийся на 20-й век,
>  но к религии это уже мало имеет отношения.
> Все видят, что Тибет преобразился, храмы сияют золотыми крышами.


Золотые крыши - внешнее преображение. Для отчётности.

----------

Дондог (05.08.2016)

----------


## Алсу

> Золотые крыши - внешнее преображение. Для отчётности.


И монахи там ряженные, и тысячи паломников нанятые актеры. Не смешите людей...

----------

Чагна Дордже (07.08.2016)

----------


## Дондог

> И монахи там ряженные


И такое бывает.

----------


## Vega

> И монахи там ряженные, и тысячи паломников нанятые актеры. Не смешите людей...


Ряженые.. C одной буквой "Н"

----------

Дондог (05.08.2016)

----------

